# Front der. setup......



## Jwh445 (Dec 2, 2002)

I just purchased a bike with SRAM force. I have compact cranks and the FD is a compact specific FSA C-16. I cannot set this der up without chain rub. Would a normal SRAM Force FD work better, I have read here that the cage is wider to accomodate no trim. The LBS recommended I use the FSA as it was designed to work with compact cranks, maybe compact cranks with a trim function. 

John


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

I would think it's the trim issue. I have SRAM Rival compacts/derailleurs with Force shifters and have no rubbing issues, but it did take me a while to get it dialed in for smooth shifting. I would ask the LBS to switch the derailleurs.


----------



## cx_fan (Jul 30, 2004)

You will really want to get a Sram front der. It indeed does have a wider cage than your typical shimano/fsa/campy ft der. This is why Sram "nudges" you to use thier shifter and ders...

I also think that your LBS probably did not have a Sram ft der in stock and did have the FSA in stock. They are correct, the FSA works great with a compact crankset but it was designed to work with a shifter with trim also.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

SRAM FD's are designed to work with standard or compact rings. Get a Force FD then find a new mechanic.


----------



## Jwh445 (Dec 2, 2002)

I am waiting for the bicycle retailer to correct this situation, I'll keep yall posted.


----------



## JFRCross (May 25, 2007)

I am have Rival shifters and RD, with an Ultegra 9-spd FD over a Truvativ compact; there are no rubbing issues and shifting is great.


----------



## Jwh445 (Dec 2, 2002)

I understand the nine speed FD have a wider carriage also. I mistakenly thought that getting a front der specifically made for compact cranks was the right thing to do, in hindsight, getting the Force FD was the right thing. Too bad the big name retailer who sold me the bike didn't know this before the build and certainly should have known it after the build when testing. Sent three emails referencing this and have not received a reply yet, I will give them thru the weekend then I'll post the details here.

John


----------



## Jwh445 (Dec 2, 2002)

OK, here's my story. After 25 years of avid cycling, I decided to lay down some (alot) of my hard earned money for the bike of my dreams. I researched and shopped for at least 8 months, I decided on a Colnago Cristallo. Wrenchscience had the frame and fork I was looking for and would allow me to build it up with any compatible parts, according to their program. I used their software and built many different setups, finally settling on my current bike. Tim, at Wrenchscience, worked with me and assured me my build would be perfect. I decided on the build and Tim quoted me a competitive price. I accepted and sent a 50% deposit. Shipping was delayed and when all the parts finally arrived I double checked the electronic invoice on the web. To my amazment the Star fork had been changed to Colnagos, low end, CLX (made in Taiwan) fork. Also, their website now showed this change with all Cristallo frames. Someone obviously made these changes to alleviate future problems. Lucky for me, I kept copies of the original order form. I called Tim, and asked him not to ship my bike with a CLX fork. He explained about some distributor problems and offered me a display model Star fork. I accepted the display model with no reduction in price. Would he have shipped my bike with the CLX fork, without telling me anything? I don't know, but I think so, as all the paperwork was changed and no phone call was made.

I took advantage of the option to build my wheels. I used Chris King hubs laced to DT Swiss rims using Revolution spokes. The front wheel was to be 28 spokes radial laced, the rear, 32, 2-cross. I am not a wheelbuilder and questioned my build when ordering. I was assured by Tim, that at my lightweight, this build would be perfect. 

When I received my bike, the front wheel is 2-cross. When questioned, Tim said I never asked for radial lacing, and anyway King and all other wheelbuilders recommend 2-cross. I told him, via email, that's is exactly the advice I was looking for before the wheel build. Anyway, the wheels are way cool and ride like a dream.

Next, Wrenchscience's software would only allow me to choose an FSA C-16 front der., not the Force der. that came with my drivetrain. When I received my bike, I could only use 4 of the rear cassette cogs without chain rub. After much adjusting, I can now use all but two without chain rub. I cannot make the FSA work with my complete drivetrain. SRAMs website says the Force front der. will work perfectly with a compact crankset. I asked Tim if I could exchange the FSA for the Force front der. I was told no, I could buy one for cost + 10%. 

To alleviate these problems;
1. I accepted the demo fork with no discount and no questions asked as to why I was not notified.

2. I explained to Tim that the wheels were not built as ordered. But, in hindsight, the reasons he gave for them being built the way they were, was excactly the advice I was looking for when I chose the build. No action required.

3. This is the one that hurts me. Wrenchscience chose my front der., no me. Their software said I had to have an FSA C-16. This der does not work with my Stella Azzurra compact crankset without chainrub. All I asked was to exchange the FSA der for a Force der.

I have sent three emails over the past 1.5 weeks with no reply. No reply. No email, no phonecall. This is a 6,000.00 bike, I would like to be acknowledged one way or the other. We are talking about 50.00. It is not the money. I spent this much money to get a perfect bike, I will spend an additional 50 to make it right, just not with Wrenchscience. 

The bike is beautiful and the ride is a dream. I wish I could say the same for Tim at Wrenchscience.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Yet another reason for NOT buying mail order. LBS is a sight more flexible than an impersonal web bike building program, by virtue of the human factor and the face to face contact.


----------



## Jwh445 (Dec 2, 2002)

True, but sometimes you just can't get exactly what you want from your LBS. My LBS is great, I've purchased frames, parts, and supplies from them in the past and will continue to do so. The first thing I did when I assembled my new bike was ride over to my LBS for his approval; he loved it, except for the front der.

I have heard back from WrenchScience since my last post, nothing resolved yet, but I was happy to receive an email. Work in progress. We do not have a Colnago dealer anywhere near Metairie.

John


----------



## Jwh445 (Dec 2, 2002)

Received word today that WrenchScience will be sending me a new Force FD. Hopefully, this fixes my chain rub problem. If not, I will use the front brake/shift lever and front der from my Campy Record group. 

John


----------



## kyrider (Apr 28, 2007)

*avoid wrenchscience.com*

I recently ordered my Pinarello Prince bike ($7600) thru WrenchScience and I have to say I would not deal with the company again. I spoke with Tim at WS and he helped me customize the build with different handlebars not available on their site, a different saddle and removed the wheel set completely as I have too many already. However communication was slow, would not return calls unless I keep calling him several times a day. My order should ship today but it's still in the build process and would probably be delayed. I hope every component on the bike is per original order because at this point I don't want to deal with them anymore.
BTW, I've heard that CompetitiveCyclist.com has a much better customer service!


----------



## l585k (Jul 18, 2007)

I have had several bikes built by Competitive Cyclist and the are hands down the best. Brendan stands behind his products 100%.


----------



## l585k (Jul 18, 2007)

I use a Sram Force FD instead of the Red FD it is stiffer and shifts better.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Holy dead thread revival, Batman!


----------

